# Das6 polisher



## Paul_H (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi guys what is the above polisher like never had one before but the detailing bug has well and trully bitten me on the arse and i have the chance of a

DAS6 
500w 2500-6500 opm 
Asst backing plates 
carry case and some other bits and bobs for £80 is it a good buy or not ?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Nov 10, 2009)

its not a bad machine, i have one but also have the silverline rotary. You can get a majority of the paintworked corrected but its not as quick as using the rotary and when get the same level of results. But for 80% of the work its fine.

YOu will need two backing plates, one for 6" pads and one for the 4" pads, then the pads themselves and some polishes. If your not getting any polishes or pads for that price then i would consider buying a pack online, i got mine from i4detailing but most companies sell them. Its the pads and polish that soon add to the price and buying a complete kit is sometimes the cheaper way, then if you do move up to a rotary you have most of the pads and polishes and only need to change the backing plates.

For me i've found the Meguires soft buff pads work really well and then the menzerna ones. I couldn't get on with the 3M ones on the DAS6


----------



## Paul_H (Jul 6, 2010)

cheers mate for the reply it Includes 6inch backing plate 5inch backing plate and a 3inch backing plate also some pads of different grades .


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Ihave a Das 6 works fine but it is hard work I also have a rotary but not got round to trying it yet


----------



## Paul_H (Jul 6, 2010)

what makes it hard work ?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Paul_H said:


> what makes it hard work ?


I didnt meen the Das 6 was harder than any other polisher just that polishing the TT is hard work the paint is very hard


----------



## SteveTDCi (Nov 10, 2009)

The Das6 will suit you fine for the time being, its best to learn with that before moving towards the rotary, its just a case of playing about with pads and polishs, speeds and pressure. A rotary will correct quicker but can also inflict more damage trying to correct it. For what you want the DA6 is a good place to start.

Have a look on detailing world and you tube, you tube mainly for videos on how to use it. Always start with the least aggressive combination and work your way up. Polished Bliss have a good website with plenty of usefull information.

I'll try and get a picture of the Seat up, its been done with the DAS6, its certainly not 100% corrected but good enough for the time being.


----------



## Paul_H (Jul 6, 2010)

Cheers guys for all your help i bit the bullet and made the guy a offer of £50 which he accepted so its gotta be a good deal for me to get started with i will practice on my daughters yaris and punto before i go anywhere near the tt


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

There is some right old pony talked about DA's vs rotarys.

A DA with the right combination of pad and polish will do the same job as a rotary. You just need to be confident in your use a wool cutting pad and some proper compound. Then refine it properly. It will leave you feeling wrecked because of the vibration, that's the real benefit over a DA. Not speed.


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

How often do you guys polish with your Dual Action Polishers - once every 2 months too often?


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

leenx said:


> How often do you guys polish with your Dual Action Polishers - once every 2 months too often?


Yes. I only do mine once a year. Every time you polish you take off at least 1-2 microns of lacquer and if you only start off with 150 microns then you severely restrict the scope to do a proper correction (30-50 microns) later in the life of the car.

I have to say I don't understand why you are getting swirls in your paint. Have you checked out my 3 bucket method?


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

wja96 said:


> leenx said:
> 
> 
> > How often do you guys polish with your Dual Action Polishers - once every 2 months too often?
> ...


It would be almost impossible for me to implement three bucket method unless I had two pairs of arms :lol: What I tend to do now is take car to garage - and just spray with power jet, take back to flat carpark underground and then wash using at best two buvket method then chuck anotherbuvket of water on top, then towel down (pad down) using some half decent micro fibre cloths. I just can't see another alternative - any advice?


----------



## Digi (Oct 20, 2009)

wja96 said:


> leenx said:
> 
> 
> > How often do you guys polish with your Dual Action Polishers - once every 2 months too often?
> ...


3 bucket, I though the two bucket method was the way to go, explain please. :?:


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

I use 3 buckets and 3 dedicated mitts.

The first bucket and mitt does the wheels and up to the lower swage line all round the car (bottom of doors, front spoiler, bottom of rear bumper), the second bucket and mitt does the back, front and sides. The last bucket and mitt does the roof, tailgate lid and bonnet. I wash the car in that order.

With the 2 bucket method, washing from the top, you are constantly dipping the one mitt in dirty water and you can drag dirt from lower panels. You are relying on the pile of the mitt to trap dirt. This is poor strategy. Similarly, I am unconvinced about the value of grit guards as if the water is visibly dirty then it has dirt/particulates suspended in it. I do use grit-guards in all my buckets though.

With the 3 bucket method the cleaner mitts only clean the cleaner parts of the car and if you do decide to go lower then you are just washing something that should already be clean. If you like, you can use a fourth mitt/bucket for just the wheels, an the first one for just the lower body, but it doesn't seem to make any difference in my experience.

You only actually need one bucket and 3 mitts, if you wash the bucket and change the water after each area.


----------

